# Any opinions on Autosheen for mh valet?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking for a good valet - came across Autosheen website. 

Has any member had any dealings with this product/service?

Thanks for any input.
V


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have no knowledge of this company, it looks like it is a franchise set up, I have emailed them for more info and a price to do our m/h.

I'll let you know their reply.

Jerry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I emailed them 3 or 4 weeks ago for a quotation - still waiting for a reply

I know they have had my email because they have sent me a special offer for cars :? 

sod 'em, they don't get my award for customer awareness


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Friend had his valeted by Arnchem, and has nothing but praise for them.

Was booked to have my van done by them at Peterborough, but the weather happened.

HTH

Paul


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We were meant to have our motorhome valeted by Arnchem at Peterborough in 2011, I spoke to them prior to the show and asked if we needed to book, he said just come over to the stand and he would book us in as they were there all weekend, we duly went straight to there stand where a young lad said they would contact me that afternoon (thurs), Friday am back to the stand where he again assured me that I would have a phone call that morning, Friday late pm back to their stand, we would have a call by the end of the day, Saturday morning back to their stand, the lad said they were very busy but that it would definitely be done on Sunday. No contact from them at all. Upon our return from the show I emailed them to say how disappointed we were and was there a problem that we were not contacted, we received a read receipt for our email but no reply at all,

Jerry


----------

